# Skid Steer Enclosure



## Chevy03dump

I have a Gehl 4835 , no heat or enclosure. I am thinking of using it to plow drives at a complex this winter. My questions are: has anyone used the acrylic after market enclosures. The front door is also acrylic with wiper. Are you happy with performance?

Another question is Gehl skids are oil cooled. I was looking at heaters on ebay. They say they can be used with oil systems. I am concerned with hot oil being in the cab. Any suggestions or experience? Install pictures.

Positive comments and constructive criticism welcome. Had to add this, you know how some threads go. lol


----------



## Camden

I've got a soft cab on my skid and it's worked really well. When I bought the machine I thought I would have to immediately switch to a hard cab if I was going to do any sort of work in the winter but that's not the case at all. I don't even have a windshield wiper and there hasn't been one time where I needed one. I suppose it would be nice but it's definitely not necessary. 

As far as the heater is concerned, my machine came with a factory heater so I can't help ya there. 

Good luck


----------



## JD Dave

I put a cab on our subs Gehl , can't remember the size, 4840 ( I think) It was around $2600 installed, but worth every penny.


----------



## Chevy03dump

Thanks for the input. I just wasn't to sure how good they work not being factory.

thanks again!


----------



## cat320

well to be honest the oild heat from the factory is not hot enough I would get an electric one and get a bigger battery. and yes they are oil cooled.


----------



## JD Dave

The cab we had installed, is a Gehl cab right from the dealer and the guy that ran it for over 150 hrs, never complained once.


----------



## hydro_37

I don't have a Gehl but on my Bobcat 610 I just cut plexiglass for the sides and back and attached that and for the door I made a wood frame and put another piece of plexi in it. Warm and cheap. Total investment was less the $80.


----------



## Chevy03dump

Did you put a heater in it? What kind?


----------



## hydro_37

I didn't put a heater on it yet. Since it is air cooled I was thinking of running some heat duct work and a fan off of the exhaust. I did the same kind of heat set-up in an expermintal airplane and it works great in cold weather.


----------



## 84deisel

we have the enclosed cabs on our bobcatsand on the older ones they came without factory heat, after going through numerous 12v heaters and relpacing them all the time we finally bought a couple of hot water heaters from napa.They have a built in multispeed fan and are easy to install.On our 853 it is oil cooled and we used the same heater only it goes to the engine oil.Instead of heater hose we used hydrolic hose and fittings. I didn't think it would work too well but after a good hard winter, it actually worked great just make sure you use an oil rated hose and good connections (along with cut-off valves on the engine just incase) and you will be fine.


----------



## cat320

well the heat we get out of our oil lines is like luke warm you could be in there for an hour and it still has not defrosted the cab .


----------



## JD Dave

cat320;569567 said:


> well the heat we get out of our oil lines is like luke warm you could be in there for an hour and it still has not defrosted the cab .


Actually are cab is on a 4640 the same as yours. Maybe somethings restricting the flow on yours, just a thought.


----------



## cat320

I let that thing ideal for at least 30-40 min and it still did not get hot ,hot it was warm . I taked to the dealer because they put the cab kit on says something about a screw that adj the heat I tild them about but they never seamed to get it hotter. I think I will have to find that screw that they are talking about.


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss

I know the guys ive done sub work for in jersey, took their New holland skid and, not sure their mounting methods, but made two sides and a front makeshift door out of straight plexiglass, thicker kind, not the real flimsy stuff and it works. No heat in the thing but the machine makes enough on its own to not stay freezing with the windows around you. The front door has a little latch so it stays closed, im sure they spent under $100 for the parts for it.

By no means is it nice or sealed or whatever like the actual JD or Cat cab ones but if you already own the machine its not a bad idea. Since ive had the pleasure of driving in some of the new cab stuff, i wont purchase one until i can afford the one i want, which is a Cat C series track loader, they have to be the best one out for all of that jazz, i could ride that machine 24/7 if i had to and still love it.


----------



## EXCESSIVE FORCE

Has anyone used the acrylic cab kits from skidsteer solutions? How do you like the quality/ fit ?


----------



## snow game

I wouldn't waste your money on electric heat, all the ones I have tried over the years either for a cab on a machine or a truck that didn't have heat worked like S%@$! Sounds like there are some good alternatives out there for you though. I found one on Craigs List for my New Holland for 600.00 door w/ wiper, and side glass. My only regret was that I didn't but the extra door he had, (I could have enclosed another one of my machines). I still have not put heat in it, but I have a line of employee's that would rather be in there, then behind the blower.


----------



## 4wydnr

You should have jumped on the door for $600, we just had to buy a new one for $1150 and that was just the door.


----------



## Longae29

One of our skidsteer operators on a cat 277 got carbon monoxide poisoning the other night, puked 10 times, finished the job, then went to the hospital. anyone have any ideas as to what may have happened? besides the fact that he should probably have had a window cracked.


----------



## EXCESSIVE FORCE

Does anyone have any input on this?


----------



## bugthug

I dont have the cab from skid steer solutions but I just bought a heater from them for my case 1845c and they are great to deal with


----------



## TKLAWN

Sounds horrible how long was he in there. Is he ok?


----------



## bike5200

Longae29;659874 said:


> One of our skidsteer operators on a cat 277 got carbon monoxide poisoning the other night, puked 10 times, finished the job, then went to the hospital. anyone have any ideas as to what may have happened? besides the fact that he should probably have had a window cracked.


 My skid has a cab and there are a lot of small holes that air leaks in. I can not believe that a cab is sealed that tight. Something must be pulling in exhaust to the cab.


----------



## frozenduck

*Going to need heat...help!*

I have a 1993 Case 1845C. I have made my own enclosures and door. Now I really need someone to tell me how I should go about getting heat. Should I tap into the sooling system (water pump)? Or should I go with an inverter and try to find an electric heater? Not sure what to do. Can anybody please help me out?


----------



## buckwheat_la

definetly go into the cooling system, it has enough flow to cirulate, and most heaters like that will have a electric fan too.


----------



## xtreem3d

Here's the one i use in my machines that didn't have factory heat. They work great !! If you go through the cooling system it is suggested you tap in where the factory tie in's would be for optimum flow.
Steve
http://www.visionaire-inc.com/offroadair/heater/R2020.html ask for Scott ..he's a great help!!!


----------



## MatthewG

http://www.ebay.com/itm/320619215477?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Electric model


----------



## xtreem3d

I used that when i owned Bobcats but it never would defrost the glass after you got out and wet then got back in. It would be O.K. for a few hours but then your feet would begin freezing. It's more work to plumb in a heater but you'll be glad you did unless your just in it for a couple hours in real cold weather IMO,
Steve


----------

